# Speaker sizes? 97 E36 M3 Sedan



## Calcartman (Feb 15, 2004)

Since nobody answered in the other forum, i figured this would be a better place to try.
I want to replace the HK system in my car. I already have a head unit picked out (Clarion DXZ835MP, being moved from my cressida) and I want to replace at least the front speakers. 
So what sizes are they? It looks like there is a 3.5" and a tweeter in the door panel, and then something i couldnt guess the size of down in the footwell. Am i right, and if so what sizes are in the footwell?

Next, i would also like to put a subwoofer in; im leaning towards the Image Dynamics IDMAX 10; but i figured id take suggestions for a sub/box/amp combo. What is the stock alternator capable of supplying? And does anybody make a box specifically for this car (or is someone on here willing+able to do one?)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Calcartman (Feb 15, 2004)

cmon, someone has to know :dunno:


----------

